# Português parecido com russo?



## ronanpoirier

Provavelmente todos que leram o tópico pensaram: como assim?
Mas não estou falando da gramática ou outra coisa e sim da pronúncia.
Num certo fórum, vi um tópico de pessoas que achavam o Português parecido com o Russo e gostaria de saber vossas opiniões!

Muitos, lá, diziam que o Português soa como Russo ou como outra língua eslava e etc.

Então, opiniões são bem vindas.


----------



## Vanda

Ronan,

Eu nunca vi nada "oficial"  sobre o assunto, mas há muitos séculos (risos), um senhor que estava aprendendo russo disse-me ser esta uma língua musical. Seria este o motivo?!


----------



## ronanpoirier

Vanda,
Pode ser. Outra ligação com línguas eslavas é a presença de sons nasais no Polonês. Já disseram que seria o mesmo que escutar nossa língua sendo falada com uma gramática e vocabulário totalmente diferente!
E quanto ao Russo, até pode ter uma ligação com o Português de Portugal, porque lá eles parecem transformar todas as vogais de sílabas que não são tônicas em "â" e no Russo, a letra "o" vira "â" quando ela não está na sílaba tônica.
Interessante... cada língua está num extremo da Europa, mas por um instante parecem próximas!


----------



## Brazilian dude

> E quanto ao Russo, até pode ter uma ligação com o Português de Portugal,


Concordo plenamente.  Vejam só que interessante.  Uma vez estava eu nos Estados Unidos e meu "pai" hospedeiro me chamou para ver um programa cujos participantes falavam em português.  Eu desci para saber do que se tratava, afinei meus ouvidos e lhe disse sem titubear que não era português, que era alguma língua eslava, possivelmente russo.  Depois de um tempo que me dei conta de que sim se tratava de português, português de Portugal.

Brazilian dude


----------



## Dela

Quando morei nos States, ouvi mais de uma vez as pessoas dizerem que acham que nós (brasileiros) éramos russos, ao ouvirem nossas conversas em português.


----------



## a_catarina

Olá!!
Eu tenho alguns amigos polacos e de outras naconalidades. Aqueles que não falam nem o portuguÊs nem o polaco dizem que acham as duas línguas faladas muito parecidas, pois os sons são quase os mesmos...talvez se dê o mesmo com o russo


----------



## Outsider

ronanpoirier said:
			
		

> Num certo fórum, vi um tópico de pessoas que achavam o Português parecido com o Russo e gostaria de saber vossas opiniões!
> 
> Muitos, lá, diziam que o Português soa como Russo ou como outra língua eslava e etc.


A que variedade se referiam, o português brasileiro?

Aqui em Portugal, ouve-se de vez em quando as pessoas dizerem que o romeno soa como português. Mas não é uma língua eslava. E claro que as pessoas que dizem isto não falam romeno. 



			
				ronanpoirier said:
			
		

> E quanto ao Russo, até pode ter uma ligação com o Português de Portugal, porque lá eles parecem transformar todas as vogais de sílabas que não são tônicas em "â" e no Russo, a letra "o" vira "â" quando ela não está na sílaba tônica.
> Interessante... cada língua está num extremo da Europa, mas por um instante parecem próximas!


Esse "enfraquecimento" das vogais átonas acontece em várias línguas europeias, por exemplo o catalão. Tem semelhanças com o sotaque português.


----------



## precious

hello,

I don't speak portuguese but I can understand what you are trying to say and I suppose as an 'outside' person I could be a good judge. 

  I think it is the sound of the language more than anything anything else that makes it like Russian. The way that the accent is spoken and all the "sh" "ch" sounds.


----------



## Outsider

Thank you for your feedback, *Precious*. I was about to remark that it was probably the sibilant sounds which made our language seem like a Slavic language, when you don't know it very well.

Although the exact sounds are not the same when you listen closely enough. See here the consonants of Polish, and compare them with the consonants of Portuguese.


----------



## Krümelmonster

I don't speak any slavic language nor portuguese, so I think I could also be quite a good judge: 
As some of you know I had a lot to do with written portuguese in the last time without knowing how you would pronounce that, but knowing spanish and french I understood it quite well.
So when I finally heard some portuguese in the TV it sounded really really strange to me, and I hardly recognized any words...
Reading this thread I had the idea that maybe Portuguese is the "most slavic way to pronounce a language with latin origin" 
Well, just wanted to contribute to your discussion


----------



## Vanda

I found all of these contributions interesting. Suddenly we begin to see things with different - foreign - eyes.


----------



## Leandro

Gente, umas vez eu estava teclando em ingles com uma menina da china, ela nunca tinha sequer ouvido portugues ainda, ai mandei um link pra ela tipo de um noticiario em portugues brasileiro. Ela me disse "Nossa, pensei que isso fosse russo..."

E uma outra vez, um australiano me mandou um aquivo em mp3 que tinha uma narração de nao sei o que, ele me perguntou se eu poderia traduzir pro ingles pra ele porque ele nao sabia portugues... quando ouvi o arquivo, nao era portugues, era russo.



Esse tópico tem razão sim.



Leo.


----------



## Outsider

Também se pode dar o caso de ser "tudo russo para eles"...


----------



## Vanda

Conheço a língua checa (eslava) "de ouvido".  Esta é ótima, também! 
Junto com o monte de consoantes agarradas umas nas outras, que até hoje não sei como eles conseguem dizer algo daquilo, algumas palavras têm terminações parecidas com português. Por exemplo, muitas palavras femininas terminadas em nóva e alguma outras terminações. Mas, no conjunto, o som da língua como um todo, me soou - na primeira vez que lá estive e fiz questão de registrar por escrito para nunca me esquecer- como um lamento. 
De qualquer modo, a comparação com o português é com as línguas eslavas mais do norte, pelo que vi até agora. Claro, deve ter outra repercussão.


----------



## vince

Dela said:
			
		

> Quando morei nos states, ouvi mais de uma vez as pessoas dizerem que acham que nós (brasileiros) eramos russos, ao ouvirem nossas conversas em português.


When Russian people say di and ti it sounds almost like Brazilian "di" and "ti" (or syllable-final "de" and "te"). A person with a Russian accent will pronounce the English letter "D" almost like the English letter "G". Those are one of the "clues" I look for when identifying the Russian language by ear, so perhaps I have mistaken Brazilian Portuguese for Russian before, who knows?

But Russian and other Slavic languages have many palatized consonants, which are not present in Brazilian. And Brazilian has many nasal vowels. I think only Polish has nasal vowels among Slavic languages.

EDIT: European Portuguese has the [ɨ ] sound which they use whenever "e" appears at the end of a word, this sound exists in Russian (_ы) _and many Slavic languages but not in Spanish, French, or Italian.


----------



## Tomby

“К сожалению, я не могу согласиться с вами” que se pronuncia, mais ou menos, como “Kcajaliéniu, iá nié magú çaglassítzcia es vámi” e que que dizer “Infelizmente eu não posso concordar com vocês”.
Спокойной ночи! [espakoínai nóchi] = Boa noite!


----------



## Ayazid

Well, European Portuguese sounds indeed very similar to Polish and Russian, but Brazilian Portuguese is different. Actually, it sounds like a mix of Italian, French and some African (?) language . The African element is questionable, but sometimes, when I listen to some Brazilian axé singers as Ivete Sangalo or Carlinhos Brown, I have this impression.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Ayazid, 
I have heard that Brazilian people accent has a great influence from Africans because when they were still slaves, they used to take care of the children of the owner of farms and stuff. So they spoke Portuguese with this different accent and the children got to learn it! That's why you have the feeling we are singing when we speak.
Make sure I'm not sure about it!

But, I live in Rio Grande do Sul and I go every summer to Santa Catarina and they have a clearly different accent (and they are neighbours states). And we always say they speak "singing", while they say we speak "singing"!  I really don't know where we got our accent from... anyways... I have a song in Russian and I listened to it and I thought it was like a Portuguese song played in the other around! Funny


----------



## MaggieCA

I've thought that many times: Portuguese sounds a little bit like Russian to me...but everytime I've said that people look at me like I'm crazy.  It's interesting that you also have heard that.


----------



## Ayazid

ronanpoirier said:
			
		

> Ayazid,
> I have heard that Brazilian people accent has a great influence from Africans because when they were still slaves, they used to take care of the children of the owner of farms and stuff. So they spoke Portuguese with this different accent and the children got to learn it! That's why you have the feeling we are singing when we speak.
> Make sure I'm not sure about it!
> 
> But, I live in Rio Grande do Sul and I go every summer to Santa Catarina and they have a clearly different accent (and they are neighbours states). And we always say they speak "singing", while they say we speak "singing"! I really don't know where we got our accent from... anyways... I have a song in Russian and I listened to it and I thought it was like a Portuguese song played in the other around! Funny


 
Well, I read an article about Brazilian Portuguese in Wikipedia which says that possible African influence on Brazilian colloquial speech is the loss of final [r] and even [s] which seems to make sense. At least in the songs, the final [r] is never pronunciated at it allways sounds like a  or it´s just not pronunciated. So falar is fala(h), amor is amo(h) etc. I am also curious where and when began the current pronunciation of initial [r],doubled [rr] and syllable-final [r] as . As far as I know this pronunciation is common in most of Brazil, at least in Bahia, most of Nordeste, Minas Gerais, Rio de Janeiro and Sao Paulo, but somewhere it´s allegedly pronunciated as english [r] and in the South as thrilled Spanish [r].


----------



## Outsider

Hum... 

português

russo


----------



## ronanpoirier

Ayazid,
Here in Porto Alegre (Extreme South of Brazil) we pronounce the final [r] and the final [s].
The "rr" and the initial "r" or "r" before a vowel and after a consonant is pronounced as /h/
The other "r" are like Spanish "r" in pero, or Italian "r" in pensare

In Rio de Janeiro, their tendence is to pronounce /h/ as /j/ which is like czech "ch", and since a lot of singers are from Rio de Janeiro, you hear it a lot.

In interior of São Paulo, people pronounce "r" as English "r" whenever it is in a word.

In interior Rio Grande do Sul, people follow the pronounce of "r" like Italian or Spanish, because of its influences. In this area, they pronounce "ti" and "di" like in Spanish or Italian, not like a Brazilian would. Of course, there are not the transformation of unestressed final "e" into a /j/ or unstressed final "o" into a /w/.

However, I can't see a "rule" to be followed, since always there is someone who doesn't speak like that at all!


----------



## Tomby

Outsider said:
			
		

> Hum...
> 
> português
> 
> russo


No tópico (thread) “All languages: tram” referenciado por Outsider, o colega Übermönch disse:


> in russian it is either
> Elektrichka
> or
> Tramvay
> the latter probably derrived from french or something.


Não posso concordar com ele [Tramvay] ou Трамвай é bondes no Brasil e acho que carro eléctrico o simplesmente “eléctrico” em Portugal e [Elektrichka] ou Электричка é comboio (Portugal) ou trem (Brasil) urbano. Não estou a referir ao “metro” estou a referir-me, por exemplo, ao comboio Lisboa - Sintra ou Porto (S. Bento) - Trofa, que em russo é “elektrichka” e em espanhol “tren de cercanías”. Agradeceria se alguém me dissesse como é que se chama este tipo de comboios. 
Em Espanha quando não se compreende uma língua por ser muito estranha (russo, polaco, búlgaro, etc.) dizemos “soa como chino”. Como eu disse numa resposta anterior, ao meu parecer, não existe nenhuma relação ou semelhança entre o Português, ora de Portugal, ora do Brasil, com o russo. Podem acreditar.


----------



## Outsider

Tombatossals said:
			
		

> [Elektrichka] [...] é comboio (Portugal) ou trem (Brasil) urbano. Não estou a referir ao “metro” estou a referir-me, por exemplo, ao comboio Lisboa - Sintra ou Porto (S. Bento) - Trofa, que em russo é “elektrichka” e em espanhol “tren de cercanías”. Agradeceria se alguém me dissesse como é que se chama este tipo de comboios.


Em Portugal, chama-se comboio, mesmo.


----------



## Tomby

Outsider: Obrigado! = Спасибо! [espassíba]


----------



## Brazilian dude

> In interior of São Paulo, people pronounce "r" as English "r" whenever it is in a word.


This is not true!  This may happen at the end of a syllable, as in porto, but the r in para or in rato (there are some people, though, especially older speakers, who pronounce this r as in Spanish rato) is just like everybody else's.  And this pronunciation is not heard everywhere, it also depends on the speaker, their background or other factors.  I for one pronounce the r in porto as a rolled r, not as that retroflex r to which you're referring.

Brazilian dude


----------



## Brazilian dude

> “К сожалению, я не могу согласиться с вами”


Но даже я, носитель португальского языка, думал, что говорили по-русски по телевидению. 

Извини, сегодня приeхала моя русская клавиатура а я хотил её использовать. 

Brazilian dude


----------



## MarcB

I have heard this many times from Russian and other Slavic people as well as Lusofalantes.This is especially observed by people who do not speak either language. Several varieties of Portuguese sound like several Slavic languages. The problem for some native speakers is if they try to understand the other language without any prior knowledge of it, they can not, nor can one compare the grammar, vocabulary or individual sounds. What sounds similar although not identical is the overall tone and rhythm of the languages.


----------



## Tomby

Brazilian dude said:
			
		

> Но даже я, носитель португальского языка, думал, что говорили по-русски по телевидению.
> 
> Извини, сегодня приeхала моя русская клавиатура а я хотил её использовать.
> 
> Brazilian dude


Извини меня, я не понимаю, что ты пишешь.
Разве у тебя есть новая русская клавиатура?

Peço desculpa, mas não compreendo o que estas a escrever.
Talvez tu tens um novo teclado em russo?


----------



## Brazilian dude

Точно!

Brazilian dude


----------



## Deinha

O português de Portugal, não só com russo, mas também com polonês. Sou brasileira e morei muitos anos em Londres. Várias, mas várias vezes mesmo, eu estava em um local público, no metrô ou ônibus, por exemplo, com pessoas conversando ao redor. Ouvia um som familiar e prestava atenção, aí sem entender nada, desistia: "não, deve ser russo.". Mas daqui a pouco, outro som familiar  me chamava a atenção, eu afiava os ouvidos, e nada de novo. Começava então a tentar descobrir a nacionalidade de quem estava falando pelos traços físicos quando, finalmente, reconhecia uma palavra. Intrigadíssima, prestava atenção pra valer e, dito e feito, eram portugueses! 
Os portugueses pronunciam as palavras de forma muito fechada e emitem muitos "chiados", muitos ssss pronunciados, que, a primeira vista, realmente soam como russo, polonês e as vezes até turco.


----------



## Brazilian dude

Concordo plenamente.

Brazilian dude


----------



## belf

Eu já vivenciei essa similaridade na pele  Eu estava com a minha namorada num trem em Grindelwald, Suíça e do nosso lado tinha um homem e uma menina conversando. Eu começei a prestar atenção e pensei que eles estivessem falando português. Prestei então mais atenção ainda e tive certeza (talvez muito precipitada) que era português, talvez de portugal quem sabe.

Então virei para os possíveis portugueses e perguntei : Vocês sabem qual é o nome da próxima estação ? Eles ficaram parados olhando pra minha cara como se eu fosse um ser de outro planeta hahaha Perguntei em inglês então e a menina me falou que também não sabia o nome da estação. Minha namorada perguntou daonde eles eram, e eles responderam Rússia 

Eu falei que pensei que eles eram portugueses, e eles falaram que essa confusão já tinha acontecido com eles uma vez no dia anterior e blablabla.

Depois tive que aturar minha namorada (ela é da Suíça) me sacaneando que eu não sei falar mais a minha própria língua


----------



## El Carmo

Realmente. Quando morava na Europa e falava portugues com alguém, as pessoas as vezes ´perguntavam se estávamos falndo russo. Realmente a pronuncia ou prosódia portuguesa se asssemelha ao russo.  Haverá uma razão para isso ou simples acaso? Com a palavra os especialistas. El Carmo.





			
				ronanpoirier said:
			
		

> Provavelmente todos que leram o tópico pensaram: como assim?
> Mas não estou falando da gramática ou outra coisa e sim da pronúncia.
> Num certo fórum, vi um tópico de pessoas que achavam o Português parecido com o Russo e gostaria de saber vossas opiniões!
> 
> Muitos, lá, diziam que o Português soa como Russo ou como outra língua eslava e etc.
> 
> Então, opiniões são bem vindas.


----------



## Outsider

É oficial! Vejam só como começa a apresentação deste curso de português!


----------



## Ayazid

Honestly, I think that Portuguese, both European and Brazilian, resembles Russian in accent and a little in pronunciation, however I can always very easily distinguish them and I think that most speakers of Slavic and Romance languages would distinguish them too. But I understand them other speakers (for example those of English) who are not familiar with Romance or Slavic vocabulary can´t so easily.


----------



## MarX

I also heard this from some friends who went to Portugal. They told me that Portuguese sounded so much like Russian, but thank God they could communicate with the people in English. Something that you can have a hard time to do in Spain.


----------



## ayupshiplad

vince said:


> EDIT: European Portuguese has the [ɨ ] sound which they use whenever "e" appears at the end of a word, this sound exists in Russian (_ы) _and many Slavic languages but not in Spanish, French, or Italian.


 
Since when has Portuguese had the ы sound? I have never heard this sound in Portuguese! 

Anyway, I also think they sound similar, and take notes on the Portuguese words during my Russian class if a word sounds similiar to remember the pronounciation, for example:

"что"- estou (lusitano estou)
"миня"- minha (albeit with different stress)


----------



## Outsider

Don't you find the _e_ in EP _repetir_ similar to the Russian _y_? (I agree that they're not quite the same.)


----------



## ayupshiplad

Outsider said:


> Don't you find the _e_ in EP _repetir_ similar to the Russian _y_? (I agree that they're not quite the same.)


 
Russian y sounds like oo... "я учу" for example: ya oochoo (I study/learn).


----------



## jazyk

I think he was talking about y in the Latin alphabet, not in the Cyrillic. I think the i in the word tia in European Portuguese is very similar to ы.


----------



## Outsider

Jazyk is right about which letter I meant. I can't type Cyrillic. 
On the other hand, Jazyk, I don't see much difference between the "i" of "tia" in European and Brazilian Portuguese. It's a standard IPA _ (possibly pronounced as a semivowel [j], sometimes)._


----------



## jazyk

It might be that standard IP thingie you mentioned, but it definitely doesn't sound the same.


----------



## ayupshiplad

jazyk said:


> I think he was talking about y in the Latin alphabet, not in the Cyrillic. I think the i in the word tia in European Portuguese is very similar to ы.


 
Ah ok that makes a lot more sense. However, ы is a *lot *harder sound than the i in tia (as far as I am aware).


----------



## Outsider

And what about the "e"s in "repetir"?


----------



## ayupshiplad

Outsider said:


> And what about the "e"s in "repetir"?


 
Ah, well by 'y' what do you exactly mean? Do you mean the sound of y as in yes or the sound of y as in 'je dois y aller'?


----------



## jazyk

Meus ee nessa palavra soam exatamente como ee, então não é parecido com russo. Como um português o diria, não sei.


----------



## Outsider

ayupshiplad said:


> Ah, well by 'y' what do you exactly mean? Do you mean the sound of y as in yes or the sound of y as in 'je dois y aller'?


I mean the Russian letter that you and Jazyk just talked about. I can't type it, so I used the usual transliteration.


----------



## ayupshiplad

Ah ok, и? (ee)


----------



## Outsider

Where did you recently discuss that letter with Jazyk?! 

No, this one.


----------



## ayupshiplad

Ah ok the 'hard i'. To be fair, in that Wikipedia article it says: "Yery is no longer found in the Ukrainian alphabet, however a similar sound exists, represented by the letter И." And by the letter we had discussed, I thought you meant  (latin) 'y' which could be expressed by Russian и. There is method to my madness!


----------



## jazyk

> "Yery is no longer found in the Ukrainian alphabet, however a similar sound exists, represented by the letter И.


Entretanto, isto não significa que o и e o ы se equivalem em russo. O que se está dizendo é que o и ucraniano é semelhante, na pronúncia, ao ы russo. De fato eu diria que o и russo é muito mais semelhante ao i ucraniano, que, apesar de ter a mesma forma que o i latino, é uma letra cirílica do alfabeto ucraniano.


----------



## Outsider

Podemos voltar ao português?


----------



## ayupshiplad

Sim, claro, mas ainda não consigo compreender como o ы soa parecido com o e em 'repetir'!


----------



## Outsider

Tudo bem, eu só queria uma opinião. Ouvi dizer várias vezes que era o "mesmo som", embora geralmente de pessoas que penso que não eram fluentes em português. Não penso que seja exactamente o mesmo som, senão tinham a mesma transcrição fonética, mas podiam ser parecidos.

Obrigado.


----------



## Brazilian Girl

Caros, achei todas as colocações muito interessantes, mas vou concordar com o Tombatossals. Não acho o russo parecido com o português, mesmo! Talvez alguns sons, o ritmo, possam lembrar alguma coisa, mas acredito que muito pouco. 
Vivo na região Leste de São Paulo onde está a maior comunidade russa e lituana da cidade. Só no meu bairro há três igrejas católicas ortodoxas. Uma amiga aqui da rua, descendente de búlgaros, me convidou uma vez para a missa de Natal e confesso, foi muito difícil entender qualquer coisa; ela teve que me explicar tudo, depois. A mãe de uma outra amiga, que era da Sibéria, achava o português muito diferente e difícil. Enfim, só para constar...

Beijos a todos.


----------



## avok

Outsider is talking about the schwa sound  <*ə*>, that exists in Portuguese Portuguese in words like "r*e*petir" or "d*e*". In Brazilian Portuguese this is simply "i" and I assume, having read the posts above, Russian "bl" sounds like the schwa sound in Portuguese Portuguese. In English, schwa is the "e" sound in words like "th*e*", "heav*e*n" etc..


----------



## ayupshiplad

avok said:


> Outsider is talking about the schwa sound <*ə*>, that exists in Portuguese Portuguese in words like "r*e*petir" or "d*e*". In Brazilian Portuguese this is simply "i" and I assume, having read the posts above, Russian "bl" sounds like the schwa sound in Portuguese Portuguese. In English, schwa is the "e" sound in words like "th*e*", "heav*e*n" etc..


 
Sorry avok(!), but Russian ы doesn't sound like the 'schwa' sound, it is most similar to the i in repetir although this has it's own corresponding sound: и. The sound ы is like и but harder (and a lot harder to pronounce too!) and comes from your throat I think...

In conclusion, the sound ы doesn't exist in Portuguese, though if it were to be similar to anything, it would be similar to the i in repetir.


----------



## maralto

ronanpoirier said:


> Provavelmente todos que leram o tópico pensaram: como assim?
> Mas não estou falando da gramática ou outra coisa e sim da pronúncia.
> Num certo fórum, vi um tópico de pessoas que achavam o Português parecido com o Russo e gostaria de saber vossas opiniões!
> 
> Muitos, lá, diziam que o Português soa como Russo ou como outra língua eslava e etc.
> 
> Então, opiniões são bem vindas.



Mais um caso, o meu, de os estrangeiros acharem o português parecido com o russo...Há  vinte anos, em Dusseldorf, estava a falar com um grupo de amigos, em português...há um alemão que se aproxima, sorrindo, e pergunta: «são russos?» e nós: «não, somos portugueses!» e ele: «de certeza? Parece russo a língua que falam!»
Anos mais tarde, vários outros estrangeiros  me disseram o mesmo...

Maralto

Aconteceu-me o mesmo, na Alemanha, há  vários anos...um alemão veio ter connosco e perguntou: «São russos?»  ...estávamos  a falar português.


----------



## jess oh seven

Se nao conheces nenhuma das duas línguas, podem soar parecidas, pelo ritmo e o som "sh" no português europeu. Conheço a muitas pessoas que dissem isso!


----------



## flaberson

esse sh seria o chiado correto?


----------



## jazyk

Qual é o chiado incorreto?


----------



## uchi.m

Acho que flaberson quis dizer:_Esse sh seria o chiado, correto?_​


----------



## flaberson

Desculpem caros amigos a minha ignorância. O que uma vírgula não causa!


----------



## jazyk

Eu sabia o que eu Flaberson queria dizer, foi só para encher o saco mesmo. É que nestes _fora_ (às vezes nem eu me agüento ) primamos pela boa escrita, como se pode ver em Rules/FAQ.


----------



## maralto

Acho curioso o interesse que esta questão de o português ser parecido com o russo tem suscitado...claro,há os «chex» constantes, as vogais abertas...seria interessante fazer uma pesquisa mais a sério...há por aí algum linguista perito em tecnologias de som???? O que é um facto é que muitos estrangeiros (não russos e não portugueses) têm constatado isso...
E eu que sempre quis aprende russo...

Maralto


----------



## ritinha

Também concordo com o tópico.

Experimentem ir a um local público como bar, restaurante, (...), em que muitas pessoas falem ao mesmo tempo; Se nos tentarmos abstrair sem prestar atenção a nenhuma conversa em particular, o português poderá parecer qualquer língua eslava.

Rita


----------



## djlaranja

Brazilian Girl said:


> Caros, achei todas as colocações muito interessantes, mas vou concordar com o Tombatossals. Não acho o russo parecido com o português, mesmo!
> 
> Uma amiga aqui da rua, descendente de búlgaros, me convidou uma vez para a missa de Natal e confesso, foi muito difícil entender qualquer coisa; ela teve que me explicar tudo, depois. A mãe de uma outra amiga, que era da Sibéria, achava o português muito diferente e difícil.


 
Pessoal,

Acho que a primeira distinção que se deve fazer é: não há nada de próximo entre as línguas do ponto de vista da compreensão entre dois falantes, sendo um da língua portuguesa e outro da russa. Não é nada disso.

Mas, para um terceiro - que não conheça nada de nenhuma das duas línguas - a fala de cada um parece ter a mesma sonoridade. Ninguém precisa se aventurar, na comparação, além dessa sonoridade.

Eu já disse isso em outro tópico, no qual o assunto derivou e incidentalmente se passou a tratar da _semelhança_ entre o Português e o Russo.

Certa vez vi uma entrevista intrigante, em que as pessoas falavam português, mas _de-trás-pra-frente_. Como uma brincadeira de criança, em que se troca a posição das letras na palavra e se tenta dizê-la. 

Eu não entendia nada do que eles falavam. Mas o fato é que eles conseguiam comunicar-se. E, para mim, aquilo soava também como russo. 

O que quero ressaltar é que apenas trocar a posição das letras preserva sons e ritmos próprios do falante. E aquele Português às avessas parecia com Russo.

Ainda bem que neste tópico vi que não pensava isto sozinho...

Abraços,

DJ


----------



## Nina.ru

Acho que russo so pode parecer o portugues europeu pq tbm tem consoante "ch" frequente repetido)) A versao brasileira soa diferente, tem um ritmo diferente e has nothing in common with russian


----------



## Nanon

Pessoal,

Além dos sons que ambas as línguas têm em comum, talvez uma das razões tenha a ver com isto (válido apenas para o português europeu, claro).


----------



## Alandria

Nina.ru said:


> Acho que russo so pode parecer o portugues europeu pq tbm tem consoante "ch" frequente repetido)) A versao brasileira soa diferente, tem um ritmo diferente e has nothing in common with russian


 
Não há diferença *nenhuma* entre o "ch" brasileiro e português.


----------



## Outsider

Acho que com "versão" a Nina se referia ao sotaque.


----------



## flaberson

ch é ch (churros:xurros)... não percebo diferença alguma.


----------



## uchi.m

Além do _ch_, em Portugal o _s_ e o _xc_ também são chiados, não?


----------



## Outsider

O _s_, o _x_ e o _z_ em final de sílaba, excepto no norte do país.


----------



## MOC

Alandria said:


> Não há diferença *nenhuma* entre o "ch" brasileiro e português.


 
Refere-se ao S em final de sílaba que é frequente.


Outsider, excepto no norte do país? O "s" e "z" em final de sílaba são tão chiados no norte como no resto do país, no interior centro é que não.


----------



## Outsider

E em Trás-os-Montes?


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> E em Trás-os-Montes?


 

Não sei dizer. Não conheço muito bem trás-os-montes, mas seja como for (no caso de em trás-os-montes também não se chiar) é uma situação mais de litoral/interior do que de norte/sul. Não há nada a norte de Melgaço e em Melgaço há chiado.


----------



## Outsider

Também há chiado no Alentejo e no Algarve, do interior ao litoral...


----------



## MOC

O meu comentário inicial teve mais a ver com o facto de eu achar que o "S" não chiado só existe na beira interior, daí eu dizer interior centro.  

Caso se passe o mesmo fenómeno em trás-os-montes, o que é algo que eu não saberei garantir neste momento, será então um fenómeno do nordeste português. Parece-me estranho mas pode ser que sim.


----------



## ayupshiplad

I was talking to my German assistant today about Portuguese and she said: "When I hear it, I can't recognise it as Portuguese at all, it sounds so East-European...!" It's interesting that a lot of natives don't think they sound similar though!


----------



## maralto

Talvez seja por essa semelhança que os estrangeiros dos países de leste aprendem tão bem português! Em alguns, quase não se nota sotaque...A primeira vez que me constataram esta semelhança foi já há vinte anos...

Maralto


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

I too have no experience in Portugese and it definitely sounds like a Slavic language to me. It's extremely guttural. When you read Spanish and Portugese you would think they would sound similar when spoken but just the opposite is the case.


----------



## IsaC

Concordo plenamente, acho os sons das duas línguas muito parecidos e é também por isso que os ucranianos que vivem em Portugal falam tão bem português.
Isto pode parecer ridículo  mas já me aconteceu não estar a olhar para a tv e começar um russo a falar e eu pensar que era português, e só passado uns segundos é que me apercebi que não era!
A meu ver deve-se à forma fechada como nós pronunciamos as palavras. Mas nunca pensei que o português do Brasil também parecesse russo já que as vogais são todas muito mais abertas e melódicas, entre um brasileiro a falar e um russo não vejo muitas semelhanças.

Quanto ao romeno não é de espantar porque esta também é uma língua latina


----------

